# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А вот если хочется МиГ-9....

## Kasatka

... то из каких кусков его проще собрать?
в 48-м
в плане "китбашинга"
уж очень хочется

от кого крылья больше всего похожи.. 
фюзеляж..
оперение

может Шаврова почитать? почитал.. ничего интересного

----------


## Pit

Список литературы по вопросу:
КР 96/4 Стр1-8+Вкладка, АиК 12.99 Стр.3, Самолёты мира 97/3-4  Стр.7, АиК 10.01 Стр.27-32, АиК 11.01 Стр.32-34, АиК 1.02 Стр.34-40+Обложка, АиК 2.02 Стр.28-35, АиК 3.02 Обложка, АиК 7.02 Стр.18-25+Обложка, АиК 1.03 Стр.29-33, АиК 7.04 Стр.43, Двухмоторные истребители 1930-1945 (Архив-Пресс) Обложка, Белая Серия №4 (ЭксПринт НВ).
КР - Крылья Родины, АиК - Авиация и Космонавтика,
А вот с моделями 1:48... даже и не знаю, чего посоветовать.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Придется делать 48-й МиГ с нуля... Можно попробовать, посмотрев чертежи, поискать соответствие по традиционным вещам: колеса, кресло, фонарь. На первый взгляд, обводы хвоста напоминают Ме.262. Крыло несложное. Сам в свое время думал над такой моделью...
Если не ошибаюсь, была еще брошюрка от "МХ" - т. наз. "Белая серия" про МиГ-9.

----------


## Kasatka

Да, эта книжка есть

можно взять а-моделовский в 72-м, распилить по шпангоутам, снять профиль, увеличить в масштабе... потом.. собрать ребра и тп..=)  sounds easy =)

----------


## Pit

А-Моделовский МиГ при куче неоспоримых преимуществ имеет один весьма существенный недостаток - слишком короткий нос от центроплана до воздухозаборника. Похоже его делали по странной схемке из старых Крылышек. Соответственно в М-Хобовские чертежи (те, что в Белой Серии и более поздних КР) он не лезет.

----------


## Kasatka

понятно. то есть придется все равно лепить самому...
спасибо

----------


## Baiji

Ничего не буду утверждать но в рунете проскакивала информация, что эту модель сделает неомега.

Возможно слухи...

----------


## KAJUK

> Ничего не буду утверждать но в рунете проскакивала информация, что эту модель сделает неомега.
> 
> Возможно слухи...


Недоведенная до ума модель валяется лет 10....

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Александр Николаевич,надо доводить!
Я бы взял,хоть вакуху,хоть смолу,в 48-ом.

----------


## Kasatka

Поддержу просьбу Жени!
Надо и как можно скорее =) лучше смолу =)

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот такую бяку еще можно где-нить на ЕБЕЕ за недогого если прикупить,в качестве основы взять,и от нее плясать.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Я последнее время тоже, по ранним реактивам в душе страдаю......
Вот за такую,душу-бы продал.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> по ранним реактивам в душе страдаю......


Вы не одиноки, Евгений!!! Однако, эта целая тема, крайне ностальгическая и именно в 48-м: МиГ-9, Ла-15, Як-30, Як-50, Як-25....  да что там - огромный список!!! А тут не то что ранние... МиГ-21 в 48 нормального при этой жизни бы... Экспериментальные и опытные машины... Голова кругом! НО! Коммерческие интересы, туды их!

----------


## Kasatka

я думаю, что доживем =)
миг-21 в этом году от Эдика выйдет.. есть тайная уверенность, что он будет нормальный

А МиГ-9 и прочие.. тут надо нашим производителям подумать.. та же НеОмега вполне могла бы сделать модель.. Нахрена надо было делать уродский Saab J-29 Tunnan?

----------


## MAX

> я думаю, что доживем =)
> миг-21 в этом году от Эдика выйдет.. есть тайная уверенность, что он будет нормальный
> 
> А МиГ-9 и прочие.. тут надо нашим производителям подумать.. та же НеОмега вполне могла бы сделать модель.. Нахрена надо было делать уродский Saab J-29 Tunnan?


Сергей, тут ты немного не прав. :Smile:  На Туннан были конкретные предложения из скандинавии и эти предложения оправдались на все 100%.
В свете нынешнего кризиса просто модель (особенно маленькие фирмочки) делать не будут. Но сделают под конкретный объем продаж или за предоплату ИТР. "За ваши деньги - любой каприз", как говорится.
Да, у НеОмеги, были определенные наработки по Миг-9, но маркетинг показал малую перспективность этой модели на сегодняшний день (к сожалению).
Если есть такое непреодалимое желание иметь такую модель, окажите помощь (посильную). Если есть желание и возможность сделайте 3Д модель. Без членения, в СолидВоксе (например). Но только точную, чтобы потом ни у кого не возникало вопросов. Присылаете НеОмеге и через 3-4 месяца (предположительно) модель может появиться. Это предложение ко всем заинтересованным.  Давайте сделаем Резин Кит неким коллективным творчеством. :Wink:

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр Николаевич,надо доводить!
> Я бы взял,хоть вакуху,хоть смолу,в 48-ом.


Приветствую!
Вроде Неомега его планировала,надо бы уточнить...
Крылья из смолы монолитные будут тяжелыми,а с ваку не хочется заморачиваться...Да и мелочь у неомеги лучше получится :Smile: 
По секрету-в Воронеже ребята заканчивают Ла-15 в 48-ом под смолу.Ждите!
А.К.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс =) а что такое "конкретные предложения"? =)
спрос? заказ на 100 моделей? =) или что? я чего-то не пойму =)
про маркетинговое исследование - тоже интересно.. кто его проводил (Гордон Аптон с неомеги-резин.ком? смешно), где, когда?
могу поинтересоваться в Ханнантс, насколько такая модель будет интересна.

----------


## MAX

> Макс =) а что такое "конкретные предложения"? =)
> спрос? заказ на 100 моделей? =) или что? я чего-то не пойму =)
> про маркетинговое исследование - тоже интересно.. кто его проводил (Гордон Аптон с неомеги-резин.ком? смешно), где, когда?
> могу поинтересоваться в Ханнантс, насколько такая модель будет интересна.


Привет!
Да, был именно заказ на конкретное число моделей. И от туда постоянно приходят новые заказы на Туннан. 
А "исследование" (громко сказано, конечно) проводили все кто могли. Просто опрашивали друзей и знакомых моделистов.
Я не сомневаюсь, что Ханансу будет очень интересна эта модель. Но они наверняка закажут 1000 экземпляров и под реализацию. Так? Фирме, где, практически все делает один человек, сам понимаешь, такие условия не очень выгодны. Как ты думаешь, почему на Ханансе до сих пор не продают Як-9 от Скейл Бюро? Хотя, предложения поступают до сих пор с момента выхода модели.
К сожалению, мы не Ревел. А так хочеться им стать. :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я последнее время тоже, по ранним реактивам в душе страдаю......
> Вот за такую,душу-бы продал.


Евгений, а что мешает сделать её "с нуля" самому? Вы думаете, что, если бы кто-то стал выпускать эту модель, у него было бы информации  по машине больше, чем сейчас у Вас? Думаю, нет. Так что, по-моему, нерешаемых  проблем у Вас бы не было. Меня самого  тоже более интересует ранний период советского реактивного самолетостроения, так что я с Вами согласен, что в плане моделей здесь огромный пробел, но, думаю, что никакие фирмы и фирмочки заморачиваться на моделях ранних советских реактивов не будут. Тут, скорее, надо самому брать быка за рога.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .... окажите помощь (посильную). Если есть желание и возможность сделайте 3Д модель. Без членения, в СолидВоксе (например). Но только точную, чтобы потом ни у кого не возникало вопросов. Присылаете НеОмеге...


Сделать 3-Д модель, без членения — не самая великая проблема.
Вот сделать «точную» — это да, проблема.
Может, наладим связь? Мне развлечение, Вам польза.
Какой формат файла модели? Как насчет STL?
Что с ним будет потом? Rapid prototiping?
Что нибудь вроде 3-Д принтера?

Ник

----------


## MAX

> Сделать 3-Д модель, без членения — не самая великая проблема.
> Вот сделать «точную» — это да, проблема.
> Может, наладим связь? Мне развлечение, Вам польза.
> Какой формат файла модели? Как насчет STL?
> Что с ним будет потом? Rapid prototiping?
> Что нибудь вроде 3-Д принтера?
> 
> Ник


Смогу ответить на все вопросы только на неделе. Хорошо?
Потом 3Д будут члениться, исходя из особенностей литья, и раститься в принтере. Потом ручками доводиться и вперед.

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати.. а пока А-модел на сайте.. может попросим вылечить из модель в 72-м от недостатков и выпустить ее в 48м? =)

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр Николаевич,надо доводить!
> Я бы взял,хоть вакуху,хоть смолу,в 48-ом.



Принял волевое решение-довести до смолы МиГ-9!
Ну очень жалко потраченный труд и время :Smile: 
Ориентировочно осень\конец года....
Фюзель делался по Т.О.и фото,от монинского отличается...
А.К.

----------


## Kasatka

уже облизываюсь =) спасибо!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

МиГ-9 - форева!!!
Аппетит на МиГ дошел и до регионов, страна ждет!!!

----------


## Baiji

Ура!
Куплю сразу!

----------


## KAJUK

> МиГ-9 - форева!!!
> Аппетит на МиГ дошел и до регионов, страна ждет!!!


После таких слов ничего не оставалось как взяться за напильник :Smile: 
Слегка попилил....

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....
> Фюзель делался по Т.О....
> А.К.


Уважаемый А.К.,

а, к примеру, отсканировать ТО и в Литературу?
И надпись — Потомкам в назидание.
Или без надписи.
ТО МиГ-9 — вещь уникальная.
С уважением,
Ник

----------


## KAJUK

> Уважаемый А.К.,
> 
> а, к примеру, отсканировать ТО и в Литературу?
> И надпись — Потомкам в назидание.
> Или без надписи.
> ТО МиГ-9 — вещь уникальная.
> С уважением,
> Ник


Я бы с превиликим удовольствием!!!
Но ТО мне было дадено для работы над моделью и велено под мое честное слово-не РАСПРОСТРАНЯТЬ! :Mad: 
С уваж.А.К.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Я бы с превиликим удовольствием!!!
> Но ТО мне было дадено для работы над моделью и велено под мое честное слово-не РАСПРОСТРАНЯТЬ!
> С уваж.А.К.


Ну Чо тут делать. Настаивать не могу...
Но цитатку дам, может, пригодится:
«...Ищите - да обрящете,
толците - да отверзнется,
просите - и дадено вам будет...».

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Kasatka

не надо пока ничего сканировать =) как модель будет готова, тогда можно и нужно! =)

кстати, Kajuk (не знаю, к сожаленью, Вашего имени).. движки можно взять из тамиевского He-162, BMW003, Хотя наверняка эта идея уже давно вас посетила =)

Сергей

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...как модель будет готова, тогда можно и нужно!....
> Сергей


Ну, как-то ведь жили 60 лет. Проживем и до зимы. Если доживем.

Присоединяюсь.

Ник

----------


## CINN

> Ну, как-то ведь жили 60 лет. Проживем и до зимы. Если доживем.
> 
> Присоединяюсь.
> 
> Ник


Вообще, конечно, странно- такие вещи как ТО на МиГ-9 редкость, её можно (и нужно!) сохранить. Сохранение в виде тысяч цифровых копий, выложенных в Сети- и книга бессмертна!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## А-Макетчик

> Кстати.. а пока А-модел на сайте.. может попросим вылечить из модель в 72-м от недостатков и выпустить ее в 48м? =)


А какая модель МиГ-9 у Вас, ранняя или поздняя? тк их две, и насколько я слышал вторая делалась вроде бы по схемам из "белой серии" (Паньков?). Хотя сам я её в чертежи не вкладывал.

----------


## Pit

А-Макетчику: обе модели к сожалению в чертежи Панькова не ложатся. На второй улучшена деталировка (например колёса отлиты отдельно от стоек), но фюзеляж, увы, по очертаниям тот-же самый, со слишком коротким носом. Обидно, придётся пилить, а там так хорошо сделаны каналы воздухозаборников! В общем, будет непросто.

И вопрос к KAJUK
Александр, а как рекомые чертежи Панькова согласуются с техописанием?

----------


## KAJUK

> А-Макетчику: обе модели к сожалению в чертежи Панькова не ложатся. На второй улучшена деталировка (например колёса отлиты отдельно от стоек), но фюзеляж, увы, по очертаниям тот-же самый, со слишком коротким носом. Обидно, придётся пилить, а там так хорошо сделаны каналы воздухозаборников! В общем, будет непросто.
> 
> И вопрос к KAJUK
> Александр, а как рекомые чертежи Панькова согласуются с техописанием?



Всем откликнувшимся и поддержавшим эту идею!
Модель делалась когда-то под литье,но....сложно и дорого.Была отложена в долгий ящик...
Чертеж тоже приличное время назад сделал Г.Ф.Петров по фирменной ГАБАРИТНОЙ схеме,по ТО и фото.
100% гарантии точности никто не даст-померить бы в Китае!Монинский МиГ какой-то"левоватый",но на основе его делал чертеж В.Паньков.
Судя по фото чертеж Петрова более похож на правду.Завтра сниму,выложу-добро тока что получено.
Так что в дальнейше все табуретки-мне:-)
А.К.

----------


## KAJUK



----------


## Nik Primopye



----------


## Pit



----------


## KAJUK



----------


## KAJUK

кстати, Kajuk (не знаю, к сожаленью, Вашего имени).. движки можно взять из тамиевского He-162, BMW003, Хотя наверняка эта идея уже давно вас посетила =)

Приветствую!
Не хочу плагиатить!Мысль была,конечно же :Smile: 
Сопло-то почти готово,надо сделать в-заборники...
Александр.

----------


## Pit

> Петр!
> Ты на фото(выше)смотрел???
> Глянь на мою самоделку(тож древнюю)в 72-ом,делалась по чертежам Петрова...Похож\не похож?


Александр, конечно похоже получилась. Проблема в том, что я не ловлю взглядом огрехи в обводах (каюсь, глазомер подводит). Более заметно для меня отсутствие/наличие мелких деталей, типа антенн/датчиков/воздухозаборников и т.д. и т.п. Именно поэтому я так придирчив к чертежам - мелочи я сам доделаю, главное, чтоб меня с обводами не обманули. Оттого и выпытываю про первоисточники и вымеряю всякие размеры ещё на графике, чтоб потом не было мучительно больно (когда модель уже собрана, и вдруг выясняется, что надо хорду нарастить на пару миллиметров)...

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Принял волевое решение-довести до смолы МиГ-9!
> Ну очень жалко потраченный труд и время
> Ориентировочно осень\конец года....
> Фюзель делался по Т.О.и фото,от монинского отличается...
> 
> 
> 
> А.К.


Александр Николаевич,
как дела,по модели ?

----------


## KAJUK

=Евгений Дедигуров;48071]Александр Николаевич,
как дела,по модели ?

Периодически попиливаю....до Нового года надо бы сделать.....
а.К.

----------


## KAJUK

Всем привет!
Напугала меня Неомега,надолго забросил Миг...
Попался под руку..Переправил-переделал ниши шасси,"впилил"в в-заборники ВНА движков...

----------


## rotfront

В смысле? Что было с ОмегойНе?

----------


## KAJUK

> В смысле? Что было с ОмегойНе?


Ничего,просто заявили о выпуске ...

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Я первый в очереди. :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Eek:

----------


## Baiji

> Я первый в очереди.


Я первый!!!  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

*13.04.2009, 09:33*
А вот если хочется МиГ-9....

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

http://forums.airforce.ru/newreply.p...wreply&p=35981

Все-таки я первый !!! :Wink: 

*17.01.2009*

----------


## Baiji

> Все-таки я первый !!!
> *17.01.2009*


Да, точно, вон номерок записан. Ну тогда разрешите за Вами  :Smile:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KAJUK

> Да, точно, вон номерок записан. Ну тогда разрешите за Вами


Ребята,не ссортесь,первым буду я:-)

Заготовки на шасси...

----------


## Kasatka

это будет 48-й?

все-таки надо подождать, что скажет Макс =)

----------


## KAJUK

> это будет 48-й?
> 
> все-таки надо подождать, что скажет Макс =)


Да.

А что он может сказать?
У моделистов будет выбор,какой больше глянется,тот и возьмет...
Самоль не однозначный и наверняка модели будут немного разные...
А.К.

----------


## MAX

> Да.
> 
> А что он может сказать?
> У моделистов будет выбор,какой больше глянется,тот и возьмет...
> Самоль не однозначный и наверняка модели будут немного разные...
> А.К.


Вот-вот. Мы никому дорогу переходить не собираемся. Чем больше моделей красивых и разных - тем лучше.

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=MAX;81238]Вот-вот. Мы никому дорогу переходить не собираемся. Чем больше моделей красивых и разных - тем лучше.

Да,да,да...
Попробовал наклеить фольгу и нанести клепку...

----------


## KAJUK

Первые отливки ,пока мелочь....

----------


## Nazar

> Я первый в очереди.


Неа, первый я, я ближе. :Tongue:

----------


## KAJUK

> Неа, первый я, я ближе.


Немного поделал "копыта",пока вчерне...и немного свежачка...

----------


## rotfront

Встану тоже в очередь. 
Какой я по счёту?

----------


## KAJUK

> Встану тоже в очередь. 
> Какой я по счёту?



На этом ресурсе-пятый :-))))

Когда будут  отливки  всех деталей,тогда и посчитаем...:-)
А.К.

----------


## KAJUK

Доработал шасси...Пойдет?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Конечно пойдет. :Redface:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пойдет?


 Нет, не пойдет.

----------


## KAJUK

=FLOGGER;81563]Нет, не пойдет.

Не пойдет,а ПОЛЕТИТ!!!
(Валера,опять выпил любимой и самой дешевой водки?:-))))  )

Заготовки кабины...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не пойдет,а ПОЛЕТИТ!!!


Прямо... Зайду, посмотрю, как она летает.



> (Валера,опять выпил любимой и самой дешевой водки?:-))))  )


Почему самой дешевой? Обычная "Зеленая марка". А, потом, выпил не столько, чтобы ничего не соображать.
P.S. Молодец, Саня.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сань, сейчас в голову стукнуло: когда покрасишь, не забудь нанести на него регистрационный номер, Ну, там, RF-... и так далее. :Smile:

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;81631]Сань, сейчас в голову стукнуло: когда покрасишь, не забудь нанести на него регистрационный номер, Ну, там, RF-... и так далее.:

Не,ну точно водка несвежая попалась :-)

Проба жабер...будут правиться...

----------


## Марат

Как всегда очень аккуратно и тонко.

----------


## Pit

> Проба жабер...будут правиться...


Но чёрт побери, Холмс, как?

----------


## Baiji

Приветствие!

Лишняя жабра?

----------


## KAJUK

> Приветствие!
> 
> Лишняя жабра?



Опа!Доверился чертежу В.Панькова,вид снизу...
Но, лишнее всегда спилить проще,..:-) ???

----------


## Baiji

> Но, лишнее всегда спилить проще,..:-) ???


Это Да  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Опа!Доверился чертежу В.Панькова,вид снизу...
> Но, лишнее всегда спилить проще,..:-) ???


Не путай божий дар с яичницей. Это китаец.

----------


## Baiji

> Не путай божий дар с яичницей. Это китаец.


Так в китае самая что ни на есть серийная машина. Разве не так?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, там серийные. Сейчас сравнил чертеж с фотографиями-действительно ошибка. По одной с каждой наружной стороны-лишние.

----------


## KAJUK

> Как всегда очень аккуратно и тонко.


Спасибо,но до использования волос так и не дошел...:-)
Заформовал крылья и мелочь(кабина-14дет)кроме прицела,створок и ниш шасси...
Комп тормозит,с фото  не работает,пробуем лечить....
а.К.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Комп тормозит,с фото  не работает,пробуем лечить....
> а.К.


А ты ему маленькую купи. :Smile:

----------


## KAJUK

> А ты ему маленькую купи.


Ты мне "литрушку" должен,за то,что по платной дороге провез!!!!!

Смотрим,критикуем...

http://s017.radikal.ru/i429/1111/13/80a46327b829.jpg

----------


## Baiji

> Смотрим,критикуем...


Ух красотища!

----------


## rotfront

Классно! Ждёмс!

----------


## Nazar

Сан Николаич, давай может пересечемся, я на модельку обзор накатаю.

----------


## KAJUK

> Сан Николаич, давай может пересечемся, я на модельку обзор накатаю.



Володь!Конечно-да,но фюзель "доводится",фонарь тоже,створки шасси...кое что не очень хорошо проливается...Как будут все детали-отсигналю(надо и основную работу поработать,а то времени на Миг потратил много...)
А.К.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ты мне "литрушку" должен,за то,что по платной дороге провез!!!!!


Ну ты это, ваще!

----------


## KAJUK

> Ну ты это, ваще!


Валера,ну ты и флудер!Ничего толкового,относящееся к данной теме не написал:-)

----------


## FLOGGER

Да тебе уже, вроде, всё написали.

----------


## KAJUK

> Да тебе уже, вроде, всё написали.


Сейчас напишут еще...:-)

Первые пробы...(бывало и похуже:-) )

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Классно !!! :Eek: 
Хо'чу !!!
Жду когда начнут отгружать !!! :Biggrin:

----------


## KAJUK

> Классно !!!
> Хо'чу !!!
> Жду когда начнут отгружать !!!


Ну,наконец-то!Откликнулся Главный Движитель 
этой темы!
Занимаюсь фонарем и щитками шасси.
Не все проливается хорошо...Для меня это не проблема,но как посмотрит потребитель на наличие обработанной шпаклевки(покси-пола)на  некоторых деталях???
А.К.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Я нормально отнесусь.
Думаю,что и другие ценители таких редкостей (а иначе модели ранних отечественных реактивов в 48-ом и не назовешь) отнесуться нормально и с пониманием.
Тем более,что модель-то в основном расчитана (я думаю),именно на ценителей и людей с некоторым модельным опытом и стажем.

----------


## KAJUK

> Я нормально отнесусь.
> Думаю,что и другие ценители таких редкостей (а иначе модели ранних отечественных реактивов в 48-ом и не назовешь) отнесуться нормально и с пониманием.
> Тем более,что модель-то в основном расчитана (я думаю),именно на ценителей и людей с некоторым модельным опытом и стажем.


Спасибо за понимание!
Подсобрал,с километра-похож:-)


RL=http://www.radikal.ru][/URL]

Продолжаем праздновать....

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Здоровски !!! :Eek:

----------


## Марат

Красивая Работа.

----------


## KAJUK

=Евгений Дедигуров;82680]Здоровски !!!:



Марат Красивая Работа.  


Спасибо!
Сегодня заформовал остальную мелочь...Заказал точеные пушки.
Дунул модель проявочным слоем серебрянки...

А.К.

----------


## rotfront

> Дунул модель проявочным слоем серебрянки...
> 
> А.К.


Александр, а для чего это делается? :Confused: 
Никогда про такое не слышал...
Или это какие-то специфические особенносты литья эпоксидки?

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, а для чего это делается?
> Никогда про такое не слышал...
> Или это какие-то специфические особенносты литья эпоксидки?


После работы с супер-клеем,он,подлец,становится прозрачным и потеков не видно
.После серебрянки все дефекты(потеки клея,сколы,риски) проявляются,которые впоследствии устраняются-зачищаются,шпаклюются и т.д.Серую тамиевскую шпаклю развожу в пробочке жидким модельным клеем(бутилацетат)наношу на проблемные места,потом.если надо-густой...
То же самое практикую и при сборке литых из полистирола моделей..
А.К.

----------


## rotfront

> После работы с супер-клеем,он,подлец,становится прозрачным и потеков не видно
> .После серебрянки все дефекты(потеки клея,сколы,риски) проявляются,которые впоследствии устраняются-зачищаются,шпаклюются и т.д.Серую тамиевскую шпаклю развожу в пробочке жидким модельным клеем(бутилацетат)наношу на проблемные места,потом.если надо-густой...
> То же самое практикую и при сборке литых из полистирола моделей..
> А.К.


Ах... так это для сборки модели. Ну это само собой!
Я тогда неправильно понял...
Я что-то думал, что это с литьём деталей связано.
Ну тогда всё понятно теперь.

----------


## KAJUK

> Ах... так это для сборки модели. Ну это само собой!
> Я тогда неправильно понял...
> Я что-то думал, что это с литьём деталей связано.
> Ну тогда всё понятно теперь.


Ну и мастера я довожу так же-выше есть фото фюзеля перед заливкой-вид не очень,зато все "вылизано"....
А.К.

----------


## KAJUK

> Ну и мастера я довожу так же-выше есть фото фюзеля перед заливкой-вид не очень,зато все "вылизано"....
> А.К.


А вот....

----------


## rotfront

> А вот....


Александр, слов нет!

ХАЧУ ХАБЕН!

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, слов нет!
> 
> ХАЧУ ХАБЕН!


С шасси

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

А-Б-А-Л-Д-Е-Т-Ь !!!!!! :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## KAJUK

> А-Б-А-Л-Д-Е-Т-Ь !!!!!!


спасибо...

----------


## Baiji

Шедевр!

А Иосиф Виссарионович будет на декале?

----------


## KAJUK

> Шедевр!
> 
> А Иосиф Виссарионович будет на декале?


Нет,наверное

----------


## Baiji

> Нет,наверное


Эх, жаль... :Smile:  ну ничего, мы его допечатаем!
Очень жду модель! Спасибо Вам  :Smile:

----------


## rotfront

Александр, а декали уже готовы?

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, а декали уже готовы?



пока макет...(уже в работе)

----------


## Kasatka

какой ням-ням =)

----------


## KAJUK

> какой ням-ням =)



Мечты иногда сбываются....:-)

----------


## Котков Андрей

На самом деле, Александр Николаевич, ваша деколь вот так будет выглядеть в печати:

----------


## Nazar

> На самом деле, Александр Николаевич, ваша деколь вот так будет выглядеть в печати:


Андрей суперски и смещение ушло, высылай же их скорей в Питер. :Smile:

----------


## KAJUK

3 точеные черненые пушки будут идти как доп.опция по цене 500руб комплект(цена не моя)     ????
А.К.

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, а декали уже готовы?



Деки готовы и вчера высланы мне...

----------


## rotfront

> Деки готовы и вчера высланы мне...


Замечательно, Александр!

Значит с Женей ждёмс с нетерпением!

----------


## Kasatka

а где будет продаваться модель?

----------


## KAJUK

> а где будет продаваться модель?



так все там же,по тому же адресу(что и Ми-8),только на заказ....:-)
А.К.

----------


## Nazar

Небольшой обзор модели
http://scalemodels.ru/articles/4831-...-48-mig-9.html

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Александр Николаевич, а сколько стоит Ваш МиГ-9?

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр Николаевич, а сколько стоит Ваш МиГ-9?


Ответил в личку...
А.К.

----------


## Kasatka

Александр, от меня личку получали?

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, от меня личку получали?



ответил...

----------


## Kasatka

Народ, подскажите какого цвета кабина и приборка?
В сети видел фотки, что все светло-серое. Но что-то смущает меня этот цвет.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Вряд ли светло-серый. Вот фото:. Центр приборки явно чёрный.

----------


## Kasatka

> Вряд ли светло-серый. Вот фото:. Центр приборки явно чёрный.


Спасибо!
в фильме "Им покоряется небо" кабина довольно светлая.
По идее в те времена кабины красились в АМТ-14, так? но он темноватый, на мой взгляд.

----------


## An-Z

Из под свежей светлой краски проглядывает родная...

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Перед съёмкой фильма Миг-9 прошел что то вроде КВР. Там в Монинском самолёте и потолок ниши шасси отличается от китайского. У Монинского потолок напоминает МиГ-15. Так что видимо цвет пультов и приборки  АМТ-14. Самолёт то строился сразу после войны.

----------


## Kasatka

Понял, спасибо

буду красить в А-14 все внутри.

----------


## Kasatka

еще вопрос - я так понимаю, подголовник крепился изнутри к сдвижной части фонаря. Крепление вроде было на трех кронштейнах, два снизу и один сверху.
Так?

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Вот так:.

----------


## Kasatka

> Вот так:.


отлично! спасибо!

----------


## OKA

Может быть ещё интересен старый фотообзор известного экземпляра (на тему- чем ранее обзор, тем меньше новой краски сверху)) 

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...show=12&min=42

----------


## An-Z

Он не совсем старый, "авиарестореры" уже приложили к его внешнему виду свои руки..

----------


## Kasatka

> Может быть ещё интересен старый фотообзор известного экземпляра (на тему- чем ранее обзор, тем меньше новой краски сверху)) 
> 
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...show=12&min=42


Этот я видел. Использую в мелочах, с поправкой на "авиарестореров" =)

----------


## Kasatka

Постепенно ковыряю (уже закончил) кабину летчика.
Добавил кое-какие детали по фото, кинул немного проводов, добавил ремни, покрасил, смыл, задул матовым лаком.
Приборную доску разнообразил декалями приборов из набора ранней советской реактивной авиации.
Теперь надо посмотреть что добавить в переднюю ниши и можно закрывать фюзеляж.

----------


## Kasatka

Получилось вот так. 
При съемке заметил кучу волосинок от ушных палочек. Уже почистил.

----------


## KAJUK

Все красиво!
(педали ЗА приборной доской,а не перед...)

----------


## Kasatka

> Все красиво!
> (педали ЗА приборной доской,а не перед...)


А приборка разве не к торцам блоков по бокам крепится? В ней вроде есть места как раз под них.

----------


## OKA

"Пардону просим"))  за вторжение в обсуждение, но ведь на фото хорошо видно что там и как : http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...=dateA&show=12

 

Может быть в китайских и других сериях по-другому... Через закрытый фонарь-то на модели такие тонкости не видно.

----------


## Kasatka

> "Пардону просим"))  за вторжение в обсуждение, но ведь на фото хорошо видно что там и как : http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...=dateA&show=12
> 
>  
> 
> Может быть в китайских и других сериях по-другому... Через закрытый фонарь-то на модели такие тонкости не видно.


ну вот и я про то же самое.. Педали у меня и будут ЗА приборной доской. Только их надо перенести ЗА "тумбу".

А фонарь открытый будет =)

----------


## OKA

Возможно на данном экземпляре прицел не типичной для МиГ-9 модификации, что при обсуждении  "заклёпочниками" обязательно вылезет при открытом фонаре))

----------


## Kasatka

> Возможно на данном экземпляре прицел не типичной для МиГ-9 модификации, что при обсуждении  "заклёпочниками" обязательно вылезет при открытом фонаре))


а какой был типичный?

----------


## Kasatka

Нашел инфу, что был АСП-1Н

нашел также вот такой пост на этом форуме
МиГ-15 и МиГ-15УТИ - прицел АСП-1

----------


## OKA

> Нашел инфу, что был АСП-1Н
> 
> нашел также вот такой пост на этом форуме
> МиГ-15 и МиГ-15УТИ - прицел АСП-1


Коллиматор-наше фсё))

Здесь : МОНИНО Музей Военно-Воздушных Сил - МиГ-9  пишут, что 24 апреля был первый полёт. Так что скоро дата))

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Kasatka; Педали у меня и будут ЗА приборной доской. Только их надо перенести ЗА "тумбу".

На "тумбе" сверху-сзади(по полету-спереди) есть паз,в который и вклеиваются педали...

----------


## Kasatka

[QUOTE=KAJUK;120087][QUOTE=Kasatka; Педали у меня и будут ЗА приборной доской. Только их надо перенести ЗА "тумбу".

На "тумбе" сверху-сзади(по полету-спереди) есть паз,в который и вклеиваются педали...[/QUOTE]

=) Там с двух сторон пазы =)

----------


## Kasatka

> Коллиматор-наше фсё))
> 
> Здесь : МОНИНО Музей Военно-Воздушных Сил - МиГ-9  пишут, что 24 апреля был первый полёт. Так что скоро дата))


с 48-го года начали ставить АСП-1Н

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Kasatka;

=) Там с двух сторон пазы =)[/QUOTE]

второй -для  приборной доски...

----------


## Kasatka

> второй -для  приборной доски...


Блоки слева и справа приклеены к полу по контурам, которые на нем прочерчены. Если приборка крепится к их торцам, то тогда она до тумбы просто не достает.

----------


## Kasatka

немного поработал с передней нишей.
Теперь нужно покрасить и загадить.
Потом можно собираться фюзеляж.

----------


## Kasatka

Покрасил ниши, задул глянцем, отмыл, задул матовым, склеил, вложил груз

----------


## Kasatka

После долгих примерок и притерок вклеил кабину пилота и склеил половинки фюзеляжа. Задул швы грунтом, завтра буду зачищать. Жалко некоторые панели за кабиной сотрутся в ноль.

----------


## OKA

> Покрасил ниши, задул глянцем, отмыл, задул матовым, склеил, вложил груз


А вот вопрос : какие движки-то на том экзэмпляре стояли изначально? И м.б. этот экзeмпляр является  стендом  для отработки движков и оборудования? Где движки-то))

----------


## Kasatka

> А вот вопрос : какие движки-то на том экзэмпляре стояли изначально? И м.б. этот экзeмпляр является  стендом  для отработки движков и оборудования? Где движки-то))


На каком экземпляре? Либо BMW003 либо его клон РД-20
По модели - на крайних фото видно, что вклеено входное устройство двигателя.

----------


## OKA

> На каком экземпляре? Либо BMW003 либо его клон РД-20
> По модели - на крайних фото видно, что вклеено входное устройство двигателя.


Немножко недопонял, сорри. А какой период и гос.принадлежность модель будет обозначать? Советский (Монинский), или период Корейской войны ВВС НОАК?

----------


## Kasatka

> Немножко недопонял, сорри. А какой период и гос.принадлежность модель будет обозначать? Советский (Монинский), или период Корейской войны ВВС НОАК?


Советский конечно

Сегодня продолжил работу над моделью. Стыкуемость деталей для смолы неплохая. Требует, конечно, выполнения правила "семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь". Но пока без особых проблем. Чем хороша смола так тем, что легко обрабатывается.


Небольшая проблема возникла с носом. Деталь оказалась чуть меньше по высоте, чем место стыковки с фюзеляжем. Пришлось немного поточить фюзеляж.



Короче, пока все под контролем =)

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Kasatka;120735]Советский конечно



Небольшая проблема возникла с носом. Деталь оказалась чуть меньше по высоте, чем место стыковки с фюзеляжем. Пришлось немного поточить фюзеляж.



Издержки технологии....Мастер "морды" приклеивался и припиливался в "ноль"...

----------


## Kasatka

[QUOTE=KAJUK;120750]


> Советский конечно
> 
> 
> 
> Небольшая проблема возникла с носом. Деталь оказалась чуть меньше по высоте, чем место стыковки с фюзеляжем. Пришлось немного поточить фюзеляж.
> 
> 
> 
> Издержки технологии....Мастер "морды" приклеивался и припиливался в "ноль"...


Ну ничего страшного на самом деле. На геометрию морды корректировка не сильно сказалась

----------


## Kasatka

Собрал движки. Покрасил Alclad II, внутри титаном, обгорелым металлом, снаружи темным jet exhaust



При примерке движков к фюзеляжу оказалось что они не становятся с ним заподлицо. Снаружи получались уступы. 



А на фотках выхлопы с фюзеляжем заподлицо. Пришлось чуток углубить каналы снизу на фюзеляже, чтобы выхлопы встали ровно.

----------


## Kasatka

> ...


Александр, а Вы какими чертежами пользовались? Хочу скачать, чтобы начать расшивку восстанавливать

----------


## Kasatka

Потихоньку продолжаю работу над моделью

"чищу" фюзеляж, приклеил ноздри, подготовил руль направления и стабилизаторы, углубил расшивку на крыльях, вклеил ниши

 Вложение 63717

----------


## KAJUK

по этим...расшивку ф-жа смотрите на самой модели(местами подправлено)

----------


## Kasatka

Понял, спасибо!

----------


## Kasatka

поработал над нишами шасси

----------


## Kasatka

Начинаю работу над стойками шасси

Пока выглядят так.



Александр, как лучше поступить - приклеить стойки к фюзеляжу до или после стыковки его с крыльями?

----------


## Kasatka

Несмотря на то, что стойки выглядят очень прилично, но в некоторых местах легкая замыленость меня не устроила.
Решил некоторые детали убрать и переделать из отрезков трубок разных диаметров, подходящих под диаметры деталей в модели.

Добавил головки "болтов" для лучшей четкости деталей

Вот что получилось. Пока вот в таком статусе =) Еще есть что доработать =)

----------


## Kasatka

чуток прогресса

в принципе осталось фонарь сделать и можно красить.

----------


## Kasatka

Приклеены руль направления и стабилизаторы.

Модель задута белым грунтом и еще и еще раз проверена расшивка и швы. Зашкурено и отполировано.

Нужно теперь приклеить пару-тройку воздухозаборников на фюзеляж и можно будет делать прешейдинг и красить.

----------


## Kasatka

ну что.. в какой цвет красить?

Как и Як-15? Или оттенок серого другой был?

----------


## Kasatka

Как тут у нас активно все...  =)))

Как будто сам с собою говорю =))

Сделал веселенький прешейдинг =)

----------


## An-Z

Красного грунта не хватает.. Крась так же..

----------


## Kasatka

Да, еще красного не хватает =) будет полный бербери =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серега, мы наблюдаем с интересом, давай дальше!

----------


## An-Z

Ну, по технологиям того времени магниевые сплавы, панели топливных баков красили сначала парой слоёв красно-коричневого грунта ГФ-21

----------


## Kasatka

> Ну, по технологиям того времени магниевые сплавы, панели топливных баков красили сначала парой слоёв красно-коричневого грунта ГФ-21


Ну обдирать я не буду, поэтому смысла нет грунтовать так..  Хотя.. 
Где там магниевые сплавы были?

----------


## An-Z

Обдирать не обязательно, но раз предшейдинг делаешь, можно добавить колеру)) Обычно лонжероны, силовые элементы,  конструкцию МиГ-9 глубоко не изучал, точно сказать не могу

----------


## Kasatka

Подглядел в ТО.
добавил грунтовки над баками

----------


## Kasatka

Куда внутри эта трубка подсоединена?

----------


## Kasatka

немного доработал закабинную зону. Добавил полозья для механизма сдвига фонаря и пару "выпуклостей" =)

Примерил фонарь и заметил, что козырек уже на 1мм с каждой стороны. 
Буду "резать" и делать открытым и, соответственно, чуток раздвигать его.. Посмотрю как сильно отразится это на высоте козырька.. А пока фонарик окунул в футуру. Жду пока засохнет..

----------


## An-Z

> Куда внутри эта трубка подсоединена?


Возможно и никуда, ТО по этому поводу что то говорит?

----------


## Kasatka

> Возможно и никуда, ТО по этому поводу что то говорит?


в ТО не нашел.. возможно неполное у меня.

Есть еще вот такое фото, где видно, что с правой стороны под козырьком идет какая трубка.. и судя по всему как раз продолжается от того отверстия

----------


## An-Z

Ну вот у меня тоже такое было подозрение, что это банальная вентиляция

----------


## AVaTar

Сергей, вот на этом фото под бронестеклом видна перфорированная трубка. Возможно, это и есть искомый элемент.

----------


## Corona

Hallo, a month ago I got the Airkits/Kujak MiG-9. This is an excellent resin casting.  Thank you, Kujak for making this unique aircraft for us. I plan on building it soon and hope to post pictures here. 

Привет, месяц назад я получил Airkits/Kujak МиГ-9. Это - превосходный бросок смолы. Спасибо, Kujak для того, чтобы делать этот уникальный самолет для нас. Я планирую строить это скоро и надеюсь объявить фотографии здесь.

----------


## An-Z

> Сергей, вот на этом фото под бронестеклом видна перфорированная трубка. Возможно, это и есть искомый элемент.


Ну да, явно обдув НЧФ..

----------


## Kasatka

> Hallo, a month ago I got the Airkits/Kujak MiG-9. This is an excellent resin casting.  Thank you, Kujak for making this unique aircraft for us. I plan on building it soon and hope to post pictures here. 
> 
> Привет, месяц назад я получил Airkits/Kujak МиГ-9. Это - превосходный бросок смолы. Спасибо, Kujak для того, чтобы делать этот уникальный самолет для нас. Я планирую строить это скоро и надеюсь объявить фотографии здесь.


Welcome to the club =)

I am sure you will find great advices for your build here.

Cheers

Sergey

----------


## Corona

AN-2 what does НЧФ mean ?  что делает средний НЧФ?

----------


## Corona

Thank you Sergey I have been reading the responses to the Mig-9 and it will definitively be an interesting project. 

Спасибо Sergey, я читал ответы к Mig-9 и это окончательно будет интересный проект.

----------


## Corona

Sergey  I prefer to drink New Castle Brown Ale but guinness is good also 

Sergey я предпочитаю выпить Новое Пиво Коричневого цвета Замка, но guinness, хорош также

----------


## An-Z

> AN-2 what does НЧФ mean ? что делает средний НЧФ?


НЧФ - неподвижная часть фонаря - canopy fixed portion

----------

